# Old NJ/Pa Haunted Attractions



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I had forgotten about Brigantine Castle. I never was able to go to it before it was closed.

I also had no idea that Dracula's Castle had been torched.  It was one of the first haunted houses I can remember going through.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure. I actually went to Brigantine once as a kid, and to Dracula's Castle every summer when we'd spend our week down the shore at Wildwood.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

My Uncle is a Wildwood firefighter and my Cousin is a firefighter for Cape May. They were both disbatched to the fire at Dracula's Castle. That was actually the 2nd time it burned down.  The good thing is it happened in the winter and no one was hurt. A couple of summers ago, we went through the Castle, and my Uncle and Cousin kept pointing out all the hazards and things that weren't up to code.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Still sad and I do miss the Jersey shore, nothing quite like it in the world (like Mac and Mancos pizza, yum). One of my cousins managed to get booted out of Brigantine castle and that is about all I can recall of it.  Guess I shouldn't be surprised it was by fire, that seems to claim many things on the boardwalk almost every year.


I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

That is an awesome site. Thanks.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------

